# Easton EC90 SLX Handlebar - anyone use this?



## skyliner1004

Does anyone here use the EC90 SLX Handlebar?

https://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HB297B00-Easton+Ec90+Slx3+Handlebar+09.aspx

I want to pick it up since its really light @ 195g and looks pretty good. What do u guys think?

planning on installing it on my 2010 LOOK 566 Rival:


----------



## Juanmoretime

Doesn't matter if its a good bar to me, it is. If the drop, reach and shape work for you go for it.


----------



## dhfreak

Just be careful! A friend of mine was a parts tester for Easton and would break there carbon road bars all the time. The reason was due to them not being a one piece bar; they are made of multiple sections.

Mike


----------



## skyliner1004

how much did your friend weigh and what exactly was he doing during the break?

I weigh 150 and i wont be doing heavy out of the saddle powering and i dont put out that much power... do i still need to worry about this?


----------



## cdhbrad

I use the SLX3 on all my road bikes and really like them. No problems here. A friend who is a strong sprinter and weighs more than you uses the SLX you are considering and has no problems either. However, if reach and drop won't work for you, take a pass and buy one that does.


----------



## nightfend

I use SLX 3's on both of my road bikes. They are great bars. Stiff and very lightweight. I love the curved bend as it's a cross between traditional bend and a more ergo bar bend.


----------



## farva

+1 more for the EC90 SLX. Compact drop & flat tops make for a really comfortable bar


----------



## Gee3

I bought mine used from a coach that used it on his race bike for one season. I've since had it for 1 1/2 years and it's been a great bar. And I'm 178lbs!


----------



## bbelanger

+1 for the EC90 SLX. Just put one on my new Lapierre Sensium 300. Love it so far.


----------



## merckxman

+1 for the EC90 SLX, great bar for me.


----------



## raymonda

dhfreak said:


> Just be careful! A friend of mine was a parts tester for Easton and would break there carbon road bars all the time. The reason was due to them not being a one piece bar; they are made of multiple sections.
> 
> Mike


Isn't the point of testing parts to bring them to their braking point? Anyway, I've been riding Easton carbon bars and forks for a very long time and I've never had problems with them. I also use their hockey sticks and love them too!


----------



## CleavesF

I got my SLX3 off Ebay from the Bisell Racing Team and I don't know if they've been crashed or whatever else... but for the last 3 years, they've been fantastic for 50 bucks! 

I only bought these carbon bars because they were dirt cheap as opposed to needing carbon and honestly, there's a difference between it and aluminum for sure! My direct comparison is the EA70 OS Wing bars.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

I use one on my main ride. The reach and drop work great for me but I have to disagree with them been "stiff". I've used Deda, Easton and FSA bars in alloy and carbon that are significantly more stiff BUT that is one of the reasons I use them, they are super comfy and soak up the road chatter VERY well. Due to a wrist injury I needed the extra dampening, these did the trick.


----------



## nightfend

Compared to my other bars, they are not the stiffest. But I actually like the dampening ability of the Easton's. My only comment is that compared to my 3T Ergonova bar, the Easton bar feels very skinny, especially when riding on the tops of the bars.

No issues with durability at all with my Easton, though I've never crashed the bars.


----------



## Andy Pancroft

I have them on my race bike - Felt F1 - and love them!! Noticed, however, for my trainer, I've had to go to a thicker tape. When I'm on top of the bars for longer rides, my hands tend to get numb (From resting the heel of my hands on the sharp edge of the tops??)


----------



## waldo425

I wanted to wait to reply to this one. I just put these bars on my track bike. 


I like them - quite a bit actually. They are light weight and stiff. I feel pretty comfortable in the drops and I can feel a real difference when I go for an out of the saddle jump. The tops of the bars don't hit my wrists when sprinting either (another huge plus.) 

I would put these bars on other bikes.


----------

